# Vehicle Oil........Conventional VS Synthetic Blend VS Full Synthetic



## ClassicRockr (Dec 1, 2014)

Took our 2005 Dodge Durango to local Dodge Dealer on Saturday for an oil change at 3,000 miles from the last one. The last time we had it done, the mechanic put 5,000 miles until our next change on the Oil Change Notice stuck on the inside/drivers side of the windshield. We've been getting it done every 3,000 miles. Turns out, after talking to the manager, the dealer is now using Synthetic Blend oil instead of Conventional oil. Newer vehicles, using this type of oil, can go 5,000 miles between oil changes instead of 3,000. When we took it in on Saturday, a Service Advisor told us that we could go an additional 2,000 miles before the next oil change. I requested that it be done then. Also told him that I'd like to have the windshield Notice to read 3,000 miles til next oil change. He told me that new cars are now using Full Synthetic Oil in them. I asked him how much that type of oil change would cost and he said $79! Wow........$79 for an oil change! We've been getting the Bulk Oil Change Package for $52 for 4 oil changes. That's pretty cheap considering it's the dealer. Gee, just think how much a Bulk Oil Change Package would cost when the regular price is $79 for a Full Synthetic oil change?

So, do you use a Synthetic Blend, Full Synthetic or regular Conventional oil in your vehicle?


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2014)

The merits of Synthetic, vs. Conventional oil has been discussed, at great length, for some time, on any number of mechanical forums.  Synthetic oils are probably better for those who put lots of miles on their vehicles, or very few miles.  Most good synthetic oils have a recommended life of 15,000 miles between changes.  Changing synthetic oil at 5.000 miles is a waste of money.  Most newer vehicles have recommended oil change intervals of about 5.000 miles, using conventional oil.  It all depends upon the type of driving a person does.  Short hops to the store, where the engine never really warms up is the hardest thing on oil...whereas a person that drives a good distance almost daily can get far more life out of an oil change.  There is really no "one size fits all", but synthetic oil might be better for the engine for those who just drive their car occasionally, for short distances...as it is less prone to build up carbon contamination, etc. Equally important is changing the filter at each oil change....And using a quality filter.  Some owners manuals say that a filter change is not needed with every oil change....Baloney!!

BTW...take much of what a "Service Adviser" at a dealership might say, with a grain of salt.  After all, they are there to help make money for the dealership.  

I have Always done my own service work on my vehicles.  I have used nothing but Pennzoil 10W30 and Wix filters for decades, and have never had an engine/oil problem.  When I was working, I did the routine about every 3,000 miles.  Now that I am retired, I do it about once a year....about 5,000 miles on the car, and 2500 miles on the pickup truck.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

Ill stick with Jiffy Lub,every 3,000 miles for 39.95,they check the air pressure,filters,refill the window wash,check all fluid levels and finally they vacuum the whole car.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 1, 2014)

So, are you saying that we could go 5,000 between oil changes since the dealer is now using Pennzoil Synthetic Blend oil? Our Durango has 126,000 miles on it. Our Dodge RAM 1500 has 148,000 on it and we take it to the dealer for oil changes as well. But, the RAM is driven very little. It took a whole year before doing the last oil change. 
Unfortunately, I can't do oil changes on our vehicles.......body won't let me! I can add fluids and change air cleaner, but the rest have to leave to a service center.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 1, 2014)

ClassicRockr said:


> So, are you saying that we could go 5,000 between oil changes since the dealer is now using Pennzoil Synthetic Blend oil? Our Durango has 126,000 miles on it. Our Dodge RAM 1500 has 148,000 on it and we take it to the dealer for oil changes as well. But, the RAM is driven very little. It took a whole year before doing the last oil change.
> Unfortunately, I can't do oil changes on our vehicles.......body won't let me! I can add fluids and change air cleaner, but the rest have to leave to a service center.



Yes, most vehicles made in the past decade have a recommended oil change interval of around 5,000 miles.  If in doubt, check your owners manual.  Then, if you are using Synthetic Blend, you can easily go 5,000 miles...maybe 10,000, if you are putting 10,000+ miles a year on it.   Vehicles that are driven less, and especially those which sit outdoors idle much of the time should have the oil changed at about 3,000 miles, IMO, as they will tend to have more moisture build up in the crankcase....especially in a humid region like Florida.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

My husband uses conventional oil in our Dodge Ram (1992) and our Jeep Cherokee (1996).  He changes the oil himself.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 1, 2014)

My engine KNOWS when its oil needs changing.  The change oil indicator  light comes on.

My mechanic told me to change oil then whatever the mileage happens to be. Usually around 5,000 miles.

I always have the oil changed at my ARCO station where I buy my gas and they always change the filter.

I've rarely ever taken the car back to the dealership for ANY service and NEVER go to a "jiffylube" type; they both try to
sell you any extras they can. My house mate took her car to JiffyLube and came out with an $85 bill! She believed
everything they told her. They do rub their hands together when a woman drives in.  It's a good thing many women
are wise to that. Hope you gals are wise to that.  My ARCO station charges about $21 for an oil change.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 2, 2014)

That 3,000 mile oil change scam has been around for years and oil companies take advantage of it. Ever since my first car back in the 50s car manufacturers recommended 5,000 miles between changes. Today most manufacturers recommend 8,000 to 10,000 between changes. If unsure about your auto, read the owners manual instead of listening to the ones selling the oil.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Synthetic oil and fuel injection have made visits for basic maintenance minimal and long miles in between...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2014)

Falcon said:


> My engine KNOWS when its oil needs changing.  The change oil indicator  light comes on.
> 
> My mechanic told me to change oil then whatever the mileage happens to be. Usually around 5,000 miles.
> 
> ...



Do they change the blinker fluid and muffler bearing??
.
.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 2, 2014)

I just done some 2005 Dodge Durango SLT online research in forums and a lot of people are still doing the oil change intervals every 3,000 miles for that year of vehicle (2005). So, I think we will stick with the "every 3,000" miles thing. Both of our vehicles sit outside all the time. If we were to go with the "5,000 mile" interval, it would be with the Dodge RAM it is used very little. Our main "driving" vehicle is the Durango. 

Actually, I'd I think we'd rather have the High Mileage type oil in both vehicles, but that's not what the dealer or other oil change places carry. And, like I said before, "I can't physically change the oil anymore". Nope, that ain't gonna happen anymore. 

Funny......I just went over to our apt complex office to ask the Manager and Asst. Manager where they have their oil changed and what type of oil is put in. Manager said, "I don't know, my boyfriend takes care of that for me" and the Asst. said "I don't know, a friend of mine takes care of it for me." Well, since I take care of the oil changes for us, doubt my wife would have known anything about it until last Saturday when she went with me and found out about the oil the dealer is using nowadays (Synthetic Blend). 
Heck, I remember years ago, before meeting my wife, I had knew a girl who also knew nothing about this as well. When I say "she knew nothing", I really mean "she knew nothing" PLUS *never checked her own oil or had anyone else check it.* One time I checked both of our vehicles and mine was ok, but her vehicle dipstick only showed oil at the very tip/end of the stick. She was that low on oil. She told me she had complained to her parents how badly her vehicle ran.........well, dah! 

Anyway, we want to *thank* all of you for your replies to this Thread.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 2, 2014)

Auto engines are FAR better today than they were 40 or 50 years ago.  It used to be that if a car reached 100K miles, it was a rarity....now, given proper maintenance, most engines can go 200K, or more, before they die.  The old rules no longer apply, and simply following the owners manual recommendations can stretch the life of a car far beyond what it used to be.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 2, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> Do they change the blinker fluid and muffler bearing??
> .
> .
> View attachment 11506


   Only if it's a lady  customer.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 2, 2014)

I drive my Silverado 30,000 to 40,000/year.  I change the oil and filter every 5,000 miles.  (It's much easier to remember the intervals when they fall on the 5's.)  The newer vehicles can run 5,000 to 7,000 between changes.  
Traveling around the region, I don't know "Sam's Repair" from "Jone's Jalopys".  So, I always use the GM dealer in the area I happen to be in.  Have always rec'd excellent service.  (Except for 1 time, many years ago, and that is another story.)  I have never gone the synthetic route.  Can't see the cost/benefit payoff.  
My wife's car, OTOH, sees 1,500/2,000 miles/year.  I will try to have the oil changed at least once/year on that vehicle, simply because of condensation, etc.


----------

